# First time pup



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

So, I've decided to get another dog here soon. I was looking at a Germany Shepherd/ Eastern euro shepherd mix? I'm looking for a loyal, guard dog and good family pet. So that's why I choose breed. I know LE uses them obviously, for their intelligence, and obedience.


I talked to the breeder and he says, that the pups are of west german (father) and that the mother is a eastern European Shepard. The pups are only 200$ and don't come with AKC papers, which i'm fine with. I don't have 500-800$ for a dog. Obviously it would be alot harder to come by since they are mix. I've tried going to the shelter or adoption route before, unfortunately they always have people in que for the dogs I wanted. So I kinda gave up on that option, and not to mention the fact their histories are questionable.

Anyways i would appreciate your guys input. Here are pics of the pups below.

Thanks


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My advice, do not support a BYB.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Fill out adoption papers so that rescues have your info on file, when a pup or dog comes in that fits what you are looking for then they will call you. 

Check out animal shelters, there are alot of GSDs in shelters.

You could also save up your money and then buy from a reputable breeder, it will be worth it and it will save you money on vet bills in the long run.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What is your location?


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm in San Diego,CA.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You're pretty much getting a german shepherd. The eastern european shepherd was largely developed from the german shepherd. They are much bigger, and not as inteligent (but still more inteligent than other breeds). I don't know how you can prove that the mother isn't just a larger german shepherd, they pretty much look exactly the same. I think these puppies have just as questionable of a history as any rescue dog since you don't have a pedigree (I'm guessing).

My only issue with the pairing is you don't know what personality you are going to end up with. If it is more the Russian dog or more of a standard German Shepherd.


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

martemchik said:


> You're pretty much getting a german shepherd. The eastern european shepherd was largely developed from the german shepherd. They are much bigger, and not as inteligent (but still more inteligent than other breeds). I don't know how you can prove that the mother isn't just a larger german shepherd, they pretty much look exactly the same. I think these puppies have just as questionable of a history as any rescue dog since you don't have a pedigree (I'm guessing).
> 
> My only issue with the pairing is you don't know what personality you are going to end up with. If it is more the Russian dog or more of a standard German Shepherd.


The breeder seemed knowledgeable, but without AKC or papers its anybody guess.... Maybe he's a good bull****er.. He says that the Mother was brought in from a Swiss breeder, and he got the last of them. Before they left back to europe. He was telling me that euro dogs don't suffer from Hip dysplasia, because they rounded hips as opposed to the German. And that they are built bigger etc..


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

okay lets get to something real .
West German and Eastern European German shepherds are NOT a mix. They are both GERMAN shepherds with common family lines and origins. 
$200 does not even cover the expenses of feeding the pups , worming them, getting them to the vet for health check and first vaccination. 
Is this a case of nearly zero out and $200 in ? 

They do not look like anything you would expect out of such a crossing.

Don't support byb, because they won't support you.

Save your money , take your time, get a rescue who has good temperament .

martemchik , the eastern european dog (DDR / Czech) was not largely developed from the GSD they ARE GSD .
They are NOT much bigger and definitely NOT not as intelligent, in fact many of them are resources of working drives and instincts kept in tact .

Gshock -- excellent b esser . So if they are soooo good why is he asking so little . Every bit of information is wrong and fishy.

Carmen


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm from eastern europe and everyone in my family is used to seeing eastern european shepherds. They all told me how much smarter the german shepherd is than the eastern european. In my opinion it would be very difficult to trace the lineage because they are so frequently intermixed with GSDs. They do suffer from hip dysplasia (my grandfather's was really bad by the time he hit 8) and they are built bigger. They are, on average, the size of an ASL GSD.

Just from your description it doesn't sound like the mother is for sure an Eastern European. IF you told me the breeder was Russian or eastern european I would tend to believe it more, or if the dog was imported from Russia.

And...what Carmen said. But there is such a "breed" as Eastern European Shepherd, they were mixed with other bigger dogs and huskies long ago in order to make a stronger dog than a GSD and also one more built for Russian winters.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Im confused. Are we talking about a BREED "East European Shepherd" or of East lines, DDR, Czech, etc?


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

German Shepherd Puppies | San Diego | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 13256375

Thats the ad

"Beautiful German Shepherd pupies ready for a new home, born 5-19-11. Father is black from German bloodlines, mom is from Eastern European bloodlines and is red and tan with a full black saddle and dark mask."

Well, thanks for the informative answers guys. I'll look around a little more.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry , I see the breed , East-European Shepherd - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia great - just what we need unsure and aggressive . I think though in common language the breeder meant eastern bloc as in DDR , east german .
Linda Shaw has them up on her web site as sub groups of the GSD . I never heard of it under the name East European Shepherd. Byelorussian Ovcharka - yes.

the pups don't look representative of any of this possibilites. 
Carmen


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

JMO but, I wouldn't touch those pups with a 10 (or 1,000 lol) foot pole. $200-$350 is not what a reputable breeder would charge for one of their pups. My advice is save your money a buy a pup from a reputable breeder or do what LaRen616 said and fill out adoption papers so that rescues have your info on file.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Very true...and the part in the ad about the mother having a dark mask...that isn't a common trait of an Eastern European Shepherd. They tend to be lighter in the face like ASL. The ones that I have met in the United States (lots of Russian friends that imported or searched them out) were much more aggressive and were very very family oriented.

Gshock...keep looking at rescues and pounds, you'd be amazed at how often a pure bred german shepherd puppy shows up at one of those. Just a few weeks ago I saw a 5 month old female at my local pound...if I had room for another crate, my Rooney would've had a sister.


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

I got my pure breed GSD from an animal rescue and only paid $100.

Keep looking for the right dog.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

gshock said:


> German Shepherd Puppies | San Diego | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 13256375
> 
> Thats the ad
> 
> ...


 
There are several very excellent rescues in Southern California.


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, after talking to many different breeders. They wanted anywhere from 450+ 3,500$. 

I talked to the original back yard breeder, and i misunderstood him. Both the parents are on the property. Dad is of west German, and east German working dog lines. Mom is czech,or former comblock states. Not Russian.. Dad is AKC registered, Mom isn't it.


One the rescue dogs I wanted, got into rat poison. Another was hit by a car, all around most of them have issues.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

are you talking about this guys puppies that got into rat poison and got hit by a car? I don't think I'm following you on that comment. IF you were talking about this happening to the puppies you posted, such a shame (a shame for any dog), that the guy obviously wasn't taking very good care of them..If your not talking about the same guy, I apologize.

The price you pay initially for a puppy, whether it's 200 or 1500, will be the cheapest amount you spend on the dog for it's life. Paying a couple hundred bucks, tells me you could run into some hefty vet bills down the line, or you may luck out and not.

I just wouldn't take a chance with such unknowns,,now it can be said for rescue you going into the 'unknown', but most reputable rescues, have their dogs pretty well pegged both behaviorally and physically..


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> are you talking about this guys puppies that got into rat poison and got hit by a car? I don't think I'm following you on that comment. IF you were talking about this happening to the puppies you posted, such a shame (a shame for any dog), that the guy obviously wasn't taking very good care of them..If your not talking about the same guy, I apologize.
> 
> The price you pay initially for a puppy, whether it's 200 or 1500, will be the cheapest amount you spend on the dog for it's life. Paying a couple hundred bucks, tells me you could run into some hefty vet bills down the line, or you may luck out and not.
> 
> I just wouldn't take a chance with such unknowns,,now it can be said for rescue you going into the 'unknown', but most reputable rescues, have their dogs pretty well pegged both behaviorally and physically..


No. The ones with the health issues were dogs that were available for adoption, from the rescue. Another breeder, who stopped breeding the dogs awhile back. Told me to stay away from the American GSD and that the West German or easterns is what I want, as they supposedly have less health issues.

The good thing about tomorrows visit, is that the parents will be on site. I'm going with the attitude of ' looking before buying'. I wont make a impulsive buy.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

gshock said:


> The breeder seemed knowledgeable, but without AKC or papers its anybody guess.... Maybe he's a good bull****er.. He says that the Mother was brought in from a Swiss breeder, and he got the last of them. Before they left back to europe. He was telling me that euro dogs don't suffer from Hip dysplasia, because they rounded hips as opposed to the German. And that they are built bigger etc..


This guy is serving up bullcrap and crackers and he just ran out of crackers.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok guys so I contacted another breeder, the dogs come with AKC papers. She said the blood line was German and Swiss? Does the swiss means that one of the parents is white? Because they don't like it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

get a pedigree of the second one , the Swiss origin


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Though I must say... what an ADORABLE face!


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah they are good looking pups, just from the pics alone. Only problem is that She was complaining about doing the paper work for the AKC, but she said she'll do it. **** some people are lazy.

EDIT, German and Sweden. Not swiss my bad..


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I'd walk away if I were you.


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> I'd walk away if I were you.



Why is that? Due to her laziness?


----------

